# Артро-актив



## dimon (4 Ноя 2007)

Мне невропатолог порекомендовал 2 мес пропить структум, затем месяц артро-актив(типа дать организму отдохнуть), затем опять 2 мес структум, потом опять артро-актив. Хотелось бы услышать мнения специалистов об этом препарате т.к это БАД, а их в последнее время развелось столько много, что  особого доверия они не внушают.


----------



## Helen (6 Ноя 2007)

Как Вы и упомянули - БАД - это биологическая активная добавка, что означает то, что она не проходила испытаний по стандарту фармакологических препаратов, тем более исследований по таким критериям, которые могли бы отнести их к какому-либо уровню доказанности эффекта. Такого уровня исследования только начинают внедряться для БАДов, ведь они претендуют на такие же результаты.

Фармакологические же средства имеют той или иной степени доказанности эффект.


----------



## Jemchujinka (21 Ноя 2012)

Применяла артро-актив (бальзам и капсулы) после ушиба коленного сустава. Впечатления самые лучшие. Боль прошла быстро, престала хромать, а после приема в течение месяца сустав перестал реагировать на погоду.


----------

